# Help to identify a few plants



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2278/cryptcocoryne.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/1345/cryptocoryne1.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7394/cryptocoryne2s.jpg
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/686/cryptocoryne3types.jpg
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7093/cryptocoryne4.jpg
http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/774/cryptocoryne5.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8808/cryptocoryne6.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5831/cryptocorynebalansae.jpg

I can recognize Saggitaria subulata, green cabomba but I'm having difficulty recognizing the crypts
I planted a few months ago. I recd.a root of each crypt with name from a local hobbyist.
I've written it in a notebook each name n where it was planted but cannot find my notebook hence
I'll need yr help guys. The tiny white dots on the glass r my nerite snails laying their eggs everywhere.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm.

I see what looks like C. wendtii but could be C. undulata.

Possibly C. walkeri.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

1. Not sure, but I think it is _C. walkeri_
2. A green _C. wendtii_
3. A young amazon sword (perhaps _E. bleheri_)
4. Aponogeton species in front. Brown _C. wendtii_ to the left. 
5. _C. wendtii_ behind the Sagittaria
6. The same young sword as in picture 3 at the front
7. Green _C. wendtii_ in front, Brown _C. wendtii _in back
8. _C. crispatula_ variety, possibly v. flaccidifolia


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.google.co.il/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=WnC8TfbAJMbDswbvu_CKBg&ved=0CCgQ9QEwBQ
Plant no.3 after going thru a quite a no. of echinodorus was able to identify as Echinodorus uruguayensis
I remember a few names of crypts in my tanks crypt.wenditii green, brown, mi oya, balansae, pontederifolia, beketti,undulata,flaccidifolia, etc. I planted abt.13 types


----------



## Daniel Falck (Feb 18, 2011)

The Echinodorus is not _uruguayensis_.
As HeyPK says, it's one of the _grisebachii_ complex which includes, e.g., the former _amazonicus, bleherae, & parviflorus_. The plant looks like the regular _grisebachii_ to me which seem to stay much smaller than 'Bleherae'.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Daniel Falck said:


> The Echinodorus is not _uruguayensis_.
> As HeyPK says, it's one of the _grisebachii_ complex which includes, e.g., the former _amazonicus, bleherae, & parviflorus_. The plant looks like the regular _grisebachii_ to me which seem to stay much smaller than 'Bleherae'.


It is surely not Echinodorus Grisebachii see the difference
http://www.google.co.il/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=H2i9TfaGF42Mswap1oyRBg&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAQ


----------



## Daniel Falck (Feb 18, 2011)

_E. grisebachii_ is a very variable species. Your plant can be a small 'Bleherae' as HeyPK said, or an 'Amazonicus', but anyway, it is a _grisebachii_.  The pictures on the Internet is not very reliable source ... as there are a lot of misIDs around.


----------

